# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  بالصور العاصفة الثلجية التي اجتاحت الشرق الأوسط

## mohamed73

توضح *الصور* التالية أهم اللقطات للعاصفة الثلجية التي اجتاجت منطقة *الشرق الاوسط* حيث شملت تركيا وسويا والأردن وفلسطين وامتدت آثارها الى السعودية والعراق *الصورة* الاول هنا لمشهد الثلج يغطي صحراء تبوك في شمال غرب *المملكة العربية السعودية* 
 الثلوج تغطي الأشجار والمنازل المحيطة ب*المسجد الأقصى* ، فضلا عن قبة المسجد. 
 مشهد الكنيسة الروسية الأرثوذكسية في القدس تغطيها الثلوج الناجمة عن الأمطار والعواصف الثلجية.  
الثلوج تغطي تماثيل الأسود في رام الله بالضفة الغربية.  
أطفال  يلعبون بكرات الجليد التي غطت شوارع العاصمة الأردنية – عمان ، التي شهدت  أمطار وعواصف ثلجية شديدة تسببت في شلل مروري بمناطق متفرقة هناك.  
قلعة عمًان - التي تعتبر واحدة من أكبر المعالم الأثرية هناك - تغطيها الثلوج الناجمة عن الأمطار والعواصف الثلجية.   
سيارات يغطيها الجليد في شوارع الأردن.  
أطفال عراقيون يلعبون بكرات الجليد التي خلفتها العواصف الثلجية الشديد على مدينة السليمانية.  
مشهد من العصامة اللبنانية – بيروت يوضح ما خلٌفته العواصف والسيول الجليدية من آثار مدمرة بالمناطق الساحلية.   
شوارع وأشجار العاصمة السورية – دمشق مغطاة بالجليد الذي خلفته السيول والعواصف الثلجية.    
أحد  اللاجئين السوريين يتخلص من آثار الأمطار والعواصف الثلجية التي أحاطت  بالمخيمات الواقعة على الحدود السورية الأردنية وأغرقتها في مستنقعات من  الطين لتفاقم من حجم معاناتهم.  
لاجئون سوريون يحاولون التخلص من كميات هائلة من الجليد حطمت مخيماتهم على الحدود السورية اللبنانية.
مخيم الاجئين السوريين في لبنان

----------


## ahamid

*صور جميلة*

----------


## محمد السيد

سبحاااااان الله

----------


## عصام البرغثي

سبحان الله والحمدلله

----------

